
Happy Birthday, Stanley Kubrick - terpua
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/07/happy-birthda-1.html
======
cawel
_[...] the essence of Kubrick’s dark prophecy: as we come to rely on computers
to mediate our understanding of the world, it is our own intelligence that
flattens into artificial intelligence._

source: last sentence in this article from Nicholas Carr:
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200807/google>

